# Port Request - CyberPower Pwrstat port



## PacketMan (Oct 28, 2018)

Its looks like the CyberPower UPS company has a UPS mgmt software made available for Linux.  Perhaps someone would like to take this on as a little project.  Would be interesting to see if Cyberpower would release the source code to the FreeBSD community.

Go to downloads then product documentation:
Cyberpower PowerPanel for Linux

I know resources are limited, and so if no one takes this on, and if I have some spare time this winter, maybe just maybe, I might try to kick the can.

Or at least consider writing them and asking them to port their software over to the FreeBSD tree.


----------

